# Sandy 650 Type 6



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi fellow watch fans,

I have a Stocker & Yale Sandy P650 Type 6 Navigators 1999, I was/may considering selling it, but I am unsure what price, because I have seen these flutuate somewhat of late, so I would appreciate some help from those more experienced please. i have been watching ebay but they vary so much, so maybe I am missing something?

I find pricing a watch for sale difficult sometimes, not wanting to overprice or undersell, I know what the watch is worth to me, but that may not truly reflect the price.

Mods if this is inappropriate please delete

Cheers Martin :thumbsup:


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

Martin if you dont really need to sell it i would definately keep your 650!!

Like you say it's hard to put a price on it , I would also post your question

on MWR forum (Military watch resource) Those guys will have a good idea.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

jbw said:


> Martin if you dont really need to sell it i would definately keep your 650!!
> 
> Like you say it's hard to put a price on it , I would also post your question
> 
> on MWR forum (Military watch resource) Those guys will have a good idea.


Thanks for your reply I appreciate you taking the time, no I don't really need to sell it, I have not decided yet what to do, but its a watch that I rarely wear/use

Thanks Martin :thumbsup:


----------

